# 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

I just want to make a post and thank Pete and Dave from *Intergrated Engineering* for helping me get all the parts to put the lower end together on 2 of my new race motors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif These are not all the parts needed in my new lower ends but it is a good start the rest of the parts will all be custom made by *Forcefed Engineering*
What *IE* was kind enough to supply me with..
(2 sets) Tuscan 144x20mm Connecting Rod sets (not yet on the markey i think)
(2 sets) 3/8 inch ARP Custom Age 625+ connecting rod bolt set
(2 sets) JE 83mm custom pistons w/ ceramic thermal barrier crowns and anti friction tuff skirts
(2 sets) Tool steel wrist pins
(2 sets) ARP FSI head stud kits
(2 sets) ARP FSI Main stud kit
(2 sets) Calico coated race main bearing sets
(2 sets) Calico coated race rod bearing sets








In the next few weeks i will be posting about the 5x100 wheel hub conversions *FFE* did for me and the body/suspension mods they are doing. I also picked up a nice set of wheels and tires i will include in the same post.








and i will throw in a little Carbon fiber sunroof delete for an Audi S4 designed by *DTH* mod'd to fit by *FFE*








Feels good to be back and building again.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for all the help and support.


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cannot wait to see it up and running jeff..
its going to be a monster..


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp ([email protected])*

Oh shizzy. 
JC and the FFE boys are back to their old habits.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp ([email protected])*

Awesome jeff...interested in what compression and turbo you have chosen. 
And for fuel...ditching fsi?? lol


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome JC!


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp ([email protected])*

whoahh


_Modified by rkmoore at 7:32 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Awesome jeff...interested in what compression and turbo you have chosen. 
And for fuel...ditching fsi?? lol

Turbo is up in the air, motor is staying significantly high the pistons were a custom order from JE. FSI is gone all together and i have a casted lower intake manifold flange for EFI from *INA*


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya i wonder if INA is going to present something like what they made you to the market.. i'm sure a lot of people would like to do the same.
But you know you gotta get that GTX-R 4294 cause you ballin like that son!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Ya i wonder if INA is going to present something like what they made you to the market.. i'm sure a lot of people would like to do the same.

Probably not considering there will be a complete cast unit available in the future from either APR or other vendors.
We will however present our entire line up for both the FSI & TSI motors shortly as we carry alot of the engine internals people are looking for . I am just happy Jeff finally got the recognition he deserves and secured a sponsorship for the build.
I cant wait for him to run the VW Motorsport replica oil filter housing kit and manifold.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

Looks good Jeff
I cant wait for all the prototype INA parts to come to the general public. 
A lot of firsts for the FSI AND TSI platforms soon to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

6765! do it!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I cant wait for him to run the VW Motorsport replica oil filter housing kit and manifold.








 whaaat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Probably not considering there will be a complete cast unit available in the future from either APR or other vendors.
We will however present our entire line up for both the FSI & TSI motors shortly as we carry alot of the engine internals people are looking for . I am just happy Jeff finally got the recognition he deserves and secured a sponsorship for the build.
I cant wait for him to run the VW Motorsport replica oil filter housing kit and manifold.









When you have the production parts ready to go give me a call and we will get them on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Why go to 5x100?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_Why go to 5x100?

The car needs to be 5x100 for the wheels we had built, 15x10's up front and 15x3.5's in the rear. I hounded weld racing to make 5x112 wheels for over a year before i decided it was easier to have Forcefed do a 5x100 hub conversion.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

What brakes are you going to run for the car if you go to a 15 inch wheel? 
And a 15x3.5??? Isnt that super skinny?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_What brakes are you going to run for the car if you go to a 15 inch wheel? 
And a 15x3.5??? Isnt that super skinny?

Yes, they are drag racing wheels, the car does not see public roads often but when it does i have a normal set of tires and wheels. I have rabbit front calipers and custom rotors front and rear.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

going to be sooooooo SEXY


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So what are you goals with the new set up? Where are you tracking the car? What realistic times are you looking for?
Man you have no problem spending that money,


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp ([email protected])*

Simply AMAZING


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (amckernon1028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amckernon1028* »_So what are you goals with the new set up? Where are you tracking the car? What realistic times are you looking for?
Man you have no problem spending that money,









Car will be at Island dragway and Raceway part for the most part. Looking to go high 9's, it won't happen the day the car is put back together but once the complete process is done if 9's are not reached i would consider myself upset.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

what are you looking to trap jc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_what are you looking to trap jc?

around 150 would be needed to get down to the thime zone i want.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha.. Love it!!
Good luck and its awesome to see someone pushing the platform this hard! Is this going to be standard MT6 'box?
I only ask as I know you had a DSG 'box..


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

150+
Looking good Jeff!!!! Subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

car is a 6spd manual and will have a Forcefed Engineering 1-4 gear set.
The DSG trans i had was donated to SPEC clutch for engineering.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

What are you doing for tuning? Uni/Eurodyne? Standalone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Motec


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Motec

Ballaaaaaaa This is going to be siiiick


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Ballaaaaaaa This is going to be siiiick

Yeah but none of it would be possible with out Ed, Steve and Fabian from Forcefed, i can't thank those guys enough for the work they put into the car for me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

With all theses changes... Jeff Clark is a wrench turning billionaire...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah but none of it would be possible with out Ed, Steve and Fabian from Forcefed, i can't thank those guys enough for the work they put into the car for me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this car should be in the same class as eds car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
this car should be in the same class as eds car.









I hope to run the same class as Ed, i don't know if it will happen this upcoming season their is still a ton of work to do but no doubt i should be able to run a full season for 2011.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is Kevin Black going to tune ot for you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

yes i will be working with my buddy lugnuts


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about Bogart wheels? I thought they made any size/bolt pattern


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

CCW also does.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

I had my mind set on what wheels i wanted to run, it was just the decision between getting them to redrill or FFE to figure out a hub conversion. I will have picture up soon of everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice, parts look great


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2 Engine builds, looking for 800+whp (18bora.)*

i thought building was the fun part


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

is that 400hp per motor?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

400 per motor.... LOL Noooooooooo. 800 each!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_is that 400hp per motor?

That might be all the power i am safe to drive with toddo.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hahah . . . nice looking good Jeffy


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sick jeff.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

going to be so sick


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2 engines for the same car? In case you need to swap one out during the season? It's ridiculous the amount of power you'll be getting out of a 4 cylinder engine. What kind of fuel will you run? Sorry for all the questions...I'm excited to see the progress!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_2 engines for the same car? In case you need to swap one out during the season? It's ridiculous the amount of power you'll be getting out of a 4 cylinder engine. What kind of fuel will you run? Sorry for all the questions...I'm excited to see the progress!

With such a high demand on the lower end of the engine it will prob be swapped back and forth after each major event to tear down and check bearings etc. and make sure everything stays looking good. We plan to run E85 to start and go from their. I am excited too the car is at Forcefed so i don't get to work on it every night but i will be working on it this saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Went to Forcefed today to work on my car for a bit. Did the 5x100 conversion Ed machined for me on the L/ front, R/ Front and R/ rear, when i go back up 2 saturdays from now i will do the 4th corner and i should have the wheels by then so i will mount them and take some nice shots. Ed also had time to make me a nice little block off for the steering rack since we deleted the power assist motor and the rack is now 100% manual.
















Also had time to see Ed make some pulls with his new FFE mini me 1.8T turbo kit and lay down a nice 535whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

This is a really slick build!
Nice!!!


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

updates?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_updates?

I hope to have some updates this up coming week as long as my wheels show up. It has now been 3 weeks so they should be here any day. I want to finish the hubs/wheels and make sure all is good before i drop block #1 off at the machine shop. I should also have some news from SCCH on the cylinder head today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

any more info on that sunroof delete?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Meatstick62)*

what kind of info are you looking for?
I was also billed for my wheels today (waiting over a month) so they must be on the way.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (Meatstick62)*

i did one before on my EP3: custom carbon fiber cover that fills the hole, pull out all the rubber, glass, wiring, everything that connects to it, and then pop the carbon fiber trim in there and secure it... and enjoy all the weight savings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_i did one before on my EP3: custom carbon fiber cover that fills the hole, pull out all the rubber, glass, wiring, everything that connects to it, and then pop the carbon fiber trim in there and secure it... and enjoy all the weight savings.

If only it were that easy, since this was not for a mk5 GTI we had to cut some supports off the roof of the car and do some trimming to make it fit.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

nice **** jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (jpimp61)*

Wheels didn't make it here in time, i was billed for them saturday so maybe they will be here this week. Nothing new to report other than that.


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If only it were that easy, since this was not for a mk5 GTI we had to cut some supports off the roof of the car and do some trimming to make it fit. 

That's along the lines of what I was looking for. The remainder of my interior will be leaving the car over the summer in an effort to lower my curb weight to the lowest allowable in my class. I started thinking of how to go about plugging the sunroof and figured I might use metal or fiberglass and then I saw this. Who made that carbon plug?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Meatstick62)*

you will want to talk to greg. Here is a link to the website. 
http://www.shop.dthaus.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wheels will be here tomorrow. 
Also ordered a new car trailer with a 8,000 pound winch for those bad days at the track.







I pick up the trailer march 6th.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wheels will be here tomorrow. 
Also ordered a new car trailer with a 8,000 pound winch for those bad days at the track.







I pick up the trailer march 6th.

Dude, where's this money tree you've got & how do I get one, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Dude, where's this money tree you've got & how do I get one, lol

I just work hard and about 60 hours per week.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing this car in action.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jeff will i see you wednesday son? i'll be there manually popping my gas tank all night. *weather permitting*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

where are you going tonight and i will tell you if you will see me.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no not today wednesday, next wednesday e-town.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

Who is gonna run and maybe i will be their to watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ok wheels just showed up. I mounted the rear tires on the rear wheels but can't mount the front tires until the wheels are drilled for tire screws. Enjoy.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 11:13 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The wheels look awesome Jeff. And weather permitting im gonna run. An rs6 b5 car .. a b6 s4 with nitrous and a few others... maybe frankie


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

sick wheels!
Your car is going to be insane


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (07wolfsburg)*

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

I have not had time to make it to Forcefed to work on the car lately with the shop so busy. I will be going Saturday (finally) to test fit the wheels i should have over a month ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok wheels just showed up. I mounted the rear tires on the rear wheels but can't mount the front tires until the wheels are drilled for tire screws. Enjoy.

















_Modified by [email protected] at 11:13 AM 2-24-2010_

Too bad you couldnt get a 5X112 bolt pattern


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah it sucks they were not willing to do it but no big deal. The hubs and rotors on the car now are drilled both 5x100 and 5x112 so we can use whatever wheels we want.
I am taking Friday off to go work on the car, then saturday we will be back on Pat's R32 turbo kit install.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice work guys!


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









hahahaha i love frankie.


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah it sucks they were not willing to do it but no big deal. The hubs and rotors on the car now are drilled both 5x100 and 5x112 so we can use whatever wheels we want.
I am taking Friday off to go work on the car, then saturday we will be back on Pat's R32 turbo kit install. 

Looking forward to an update


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn that cats got a big black wienie


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_Dude, where's this money tree you've got & how do I get one, lol










_Modified by Audi4u at 7:28 PM 3-20-2010_


_Modified by Audi4u at 7:28 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking good Jeff!
what you doing for the front fenders?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Looking good Jeff!
what you doing for the front fenders?!









I have a fender roller, i am going to try to roll them as far as possible when i go back to FFE in 2 weeks. If the paint cracks pulling them i will just respray them in our booth. As far as i could tell the only things rubbing is the rear fender tab where the fender liner should bolt to.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good lord hes at it again cant wait 2 c the progress on this build sounds sick as shi$ keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ill be watching this. Looking into one of these motors for a swap. Want to see how they do on standalone. Looking good even tho im not a MK5 guy. Keep up the good work


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

working on it today?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Epic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any news ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chief Joseph)*

No new news yet guys, sorry for the delay we have spent the last 2 weeks on pats mk4 .:R32 turbo kit and ran Saturday and Sunday this weekend at NJMP. I also have another project that is coming before the GTI again (I know I suck ) but it involves my mk5 .:R32


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i saw you driving some kids mk4 at show and go i think hes sexier in it <3 what are the plans for the r buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chief Joseph)*

The mk5 .:R is getting rods, head spacer and ARP head bolts then it goes to a shop that is a sponser on here to design a nice turbo kit.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

Any news on the GTI or the R?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I just did IE rods, Raceware head studs and a head spacer in the .:R and it is being shipped to a company right now for them to design a turbo kit for production.

The GTI i started shaving the engine bay on last saturday and i will be working on it again this weekend. It is not yet picture ready. Cage material came in monday so that will also be getting some work done.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I just did IE rods, Raceware head studs and a head spacer in the .:R and it is being shipped to a company right now for them to design a turbo kit for production.
> 
> The GTI i started shaving the engine bay on last saturday and i will be working on it again this weekend. It is not yet picture ready. Cage material came in monday so that will also be getting some work done.


Shaving the bay is no joke man. I did it and i wish i never did it. It took forever for me to do it but i must have did something right because i have no codes. 

Good luck on trying to get the interior trim to align propery. thats whats fighting me right this second lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> Shaving the bay is no joke man. I did it and i wish i never did it. It took forever for me to do it but i must have did something right because i have no codes.
> 
> Good luck on trying to get the interior trim to align propery. thats whats fighting me right this second lol


Yeah engine bay blows, I am making a complete new harness for the car from the front bumper back so that will be no issue. 

Interior is all in the car and the cage is being built around it so we are good to go their. First we removed everything down to a bare shell the reinstalled what we are keeping and now we moved on to cage design.


----------

